# The Constable Copper Ale clone



## tucbo (10/6/14)

Anyone had a crack at cloning this yet


----------



## mkstalen (10/6/14)

You sure you want to? It's pretty ordinary imo. Smells ok, but tastes a bit flat and lifeless.


----------



## rbtmc (10/6/14)

stienberg said:


> [...] tastes a bit flat and lifeless.


Just like everything else they brew these days.


----------



## tucbo (11/6/14)

Gee don't hold back boys. So what do you guys have for a good copper ale recipe


----------



## mkstalen (11/6/14)

Depends on what you're after exactly..

It is supposed to be an English Bitter. Probably not something we're used to, or appreciate, here in Aus. Kind of like a mid strength pale ale...

I think a lot of people have been unimpressed with this as it's not what they expected. I was certainly thinking it would be something more like their Amber Ale but hoppier.

An online article has the ingredients as: Pale, Munich and Crystal malts join Super Alpha, Topaz, UK Fuggles and Galaxy

If I was going to try to make a version of this I'd probably do:
20L
1.5kg Vienna
1kg Munich
0.5kg Medium Crystal
0.5kg Carapills
Mash low 65-66ish for 75-90 min

10g Topaz @ 30
10g Fuggles @ 15
10g Super Alpha @ 15
5g Galaxy @ 15
10g Fuggles @ 5
10g Super Alpha @ 5
5g Galaxy @ 5

Yeast some English Ale strain like East Midlands Ale.

Not saying I'd actually make the above, but hey, it might make a good summer quaffer...


----------



## stm (11/6/14)

The Redoak Bitter is probably a better example of this style. So if anyone has a recipe to clone that one, then please chuck it into the mix (ie, this thread)!


----------



## HBHB (15/6/14)

This one might be of interest.

Perhaps a little more interesting than the copper ale, but not over the top on the hops. 

View attachment Copperhead ale.bsmx


----------



## mkstalen (16/7/14)

Martin, is that a Beersmith2 file? Just wondering as I'm still on 1.4 and can't figure out how to import it.


----------



## HBHB (17/7/14)

stienberg said:


> Martin, is that a Beersmith2 file? Just wondering as I'm still on 1.4 and can't figure out how to import it.



Here you go:

Acidulated malt my not be required. At the time it was done on a whim because our water supply was running crazy high pH (Managed to hit 5.4pH that day with the acidulated) - if you've got decent water, then it probably won't be necessary. Wide Bay Water are too busy chasing awards for administration best practice and not worrying about delivering good water.

```
Recipe: Copper Head Ale	TYPE: All Grain
Style: American Amber Ale
---RECIPE SPECIFICATIONS-----------------------------------------------
SRM: 28.2 EBC		SRM RANGE: 21.7-35.5 EBC
IBU: 25.4 IBUs Tinseth	IBU RANGE: 20.0-40.0 IBUs
OG: 1.037 SG		OG RANGE: 1.045-1.056 SG
FG: 1.006 SG		FG RANGE: 1.010-1.015 SG
BU:GU: 0.692		
Calories: 427.1 kcal/l	
Est ABV: 4.0 %		
EE%: 70.00 %	
Batch: 23.02 l      
Boil: 35.98 l	
BT: 90 Mins

---WATER CHEMISTRY ADDITIONS----------------


Total Grain Weight: 3.95 kg	Total Hops: 80.50 g oz.
---MASH/STEEP PROCESS------MASH PH:5.20 ------
>>>>>>>>>>-ADD WATER CHEMICALS BEFORE GRAINS!!<<<<<<<
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
3.00 kg               Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain         1        75.9 %        
0.50 kg               Extra Special (Briess) (256.1 EBC)       Grain         2        12.7 %        
0.25 kg               Crystal Wheat Malt (Joe White) (100.0 EB Grain         3        6.3 %         
0.20 kg               Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC)         Grain         4        5.1 %         


Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Saccharification  Add 38.39 l of water at 67.0 C          64.4 C        90 min        
Mash Out          Heat to 75.6 C over 7 min               75.6 C        10 min        

---SPARGE PROCESS---
>>>>>>>>>>-RECYCLE FIRST RUNNINGS & VERIFY GRAIN/MLT TEMPS: 22.2 C/22.2 C
>>>>>>>>>>-ADD BOIL CHEMICALS BEFORE FWH
Remove grains, and prepare to boil wort

---BOIL PROCESS-----------------------------
Est Pre_Boil Gravity: 1.027 SG	Est OG: 1.037 SG
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
10.50 g               Topaz [17.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min          Hop           5        20.6 IBUs     
0.50 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        6        -             
15.00 g               Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min          Hop           7        4.8 IBUs      

Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
25.00 g               Galaxy [14.00 %] - Aroma Steep 10.0 min  Hop           8        0.0 IBUs      

---FERM PROCESS-----------------------------
Primary Start: 6/11/2013 - 4.00 Days at 19.4 C
Secondary Start: 10/11/2013 - 10.00 Days at 19.4 C
Style Carb Range: 2.30-2.80 Vols
Bottling Date: 20/11/2013 with 2.3 Volumes CO2: 
---NOTES------------------------------------
Hopstand the 25g addition of Galaxy hops 10  minutes post flame-out and re-whirpool.

Chilled to 22 Deg with drop in chiller coil

Yeast rehydrated and pitched at 22 deg.

Primary fermented at 18 Deg

Dry Hop added once FG is reached, dropped temp to 10 degrees C and dropped yeast from fermenter add 25g dry hop Galaxy T90 and allow to sit for 5 [email protected] 10Deg C before racking to keg.
```


----------

